# CUDA 168



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi all, Im looking at getting my first sounder, K-mart have a CUDA 168 for $159
Has anyone got/had one? Would you recommend them?
I usually fish less than 10m and want to be able to find structures, schools of fish, holes.....

If there crap what else would you recommend?

Cheers
Locolobo


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I have one, and I know a lot of other people have them as well. It does the job perfectly for me, have had it working in 40m of water, but havent been able to find any water any deeper in the bay to test it for that.
I have had zero problems with mine.
I have it installed inside the hull, shooting through the hull. with no interference at all. For the price, they are very hard to beat.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

should be able to get one for $135 locally amart will beat by 10% and bias do it for $149 I use one and find it does the job nicely i get around 3-4 trips out of one battery charge with it for $160 you can import a cuda242 and get a much better sounder


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I had the Eagle 245DS delivered from the states for AUS$150, $100 cheaper than local. Very happy with it and better than the 168.

Here's where I got mine http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_74212_200001001_200000000_200001000_200-1-1

Fitted through-hull and with a Hobie fishfinder kit and rechargeable AA batteries, am very happy with mine.

Good luck

Marty


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Lobo I am using the 168 for the last 18 months with no problems in salt and fresh and feel $150 would be a reasonable price or thereabouts locally.

With the through hull trannie I have a good signal from 0.40m to 60m [my personal maximum] with no concerns at all.

Because I am mounted through hull, the water temperature is useless and have turned off that feature


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for that, does anyone know how to rig it so that the water temp feature is useful??

cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWROu9ioAADbfgAAQUIeACogkUQo/7//gMAFFKyGqfoRNBpqYKeRPUPU9GEgiZPKaSDaj0hiBoAAanog0UaNBspoAANH3FJtUOfo/yJ+NVm5NNPLbO4pT3u+hN3+WSss/krS7syiQ0Sc5Mqjxd01tpeKTEUaFO9jl4nGCuWI9cuw13+k05UaPiWVjyhRfW43G8MuxAjpe4ipCiI4UZmEfbBjTfi9xNHszRxFYyaEgg+yj+tp5Om/Za0VOdGiIYPv2hcF5rUCKJVg9Y1AIZgeN7a2szyUQFSTYkRSUmAeT3OHLI2L2LrJhqKTBqtqKVqZ1E9DyRoLahIuPeXQwrayuG1y0z+MMewhnmBFyrAvNt426QKcjGdKlAZgXlBCSqM9oscDriUowi24h8EeDRVbCsBGEwcgn4udO1yh0g+QbKiJqqoCg2oKcJwCuvG8CK/4u5IpwoSAnXexU


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

G'day loboloco
Bought my 168 at Kmart. I waited for the 30% off sale. Bargain   
Haven't had any problems with mine.
Cheers
Matt


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been pretty happy with my 168, mounted through hull. Although I think I have to remount it, after a long trip on rough dirt roads I'm no longer getting proper readings, but that should be easily fixed


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Sitonit,

I tried you idea on Amart Allsport Capalaba and they shot me down :shock: . They claim for the 10% to apply the competitors price has to be cheaper. Since Allsport had theirs for $149 and Bias had theirs for $149.90 the policy didn't apply. No amount of pushing was able to change their mind.

This follows a previous occasion (several months back) at the Capalaba store where they were advertising a 'storewide discount' yet were unwilling to discount some fishing gear I was buying at the time. Needless to say I won't be going back.

My only option now is to wait for a Kmart sale and try it on with another Allsport store. Then again they might try and tell me the 10% discount doesn't apply to sale items.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got a cuda 168 on my Predator and a lowrance on my tinnie. Both units are identical apart from the name! I haven't had trouble with either, and I'm naughty - people say don't hose them but I'm guilty of hitting mine regularly with the Gernie water blaster. :shock: No water intrusion (yet).

Don't leave them connected to a battery in storage though, my last one on a previous tinnie developed electrolysis in the connector into the back of the unit. Still worked though, tough little units in my opinion.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm planning on getting one pretty soon. If you can't wait for the 30% off sale at Kmart, you can get them for about $100 deliverd from the U.S on Ebay. However, most only acept PayPal, and delivery can be up to a MONTH... 

Rowan.


----------



## glen2480 (Mar 29, 2008)

i just bought one at kmart in chatswood for $134.10 this morning
they will price match as well so i printed a page with the cuda @ $149 from the web then printed the 10% price match from A-Mart's page
Went to K-mart and no dramas at all

page links below
http://www.happymicks.com.au/prod200.htm
http://www.amartallsports.com.au/home.html


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

scan the receipt up for loboloco and amart will have to beat it by 10% makes it $121 bargain


----------



## glen2480 (Mar 29, 2008)

heres the receipt for anyone who needs it


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Because I am mounted through hull, the water temperature is useless and have turned off that feature





redphoenix said:


> In-hull is not too bad. It generally reads reasonably accurately, but requires a little longer to 'equalise' than if it was mounted externally.


After seeing Red had different views to me in this thread I decided to give it another comparison test with my hand held thermometer I have been using for many months on Hinze Dam.

Am now quite happy to go along with Red's assertion on the 'reasonably accurate'... in all depths when ever I had a variation on the hand thermometer it showed as a constant 0.5 degree error but was instant and not slow in the changes, the 168 had the warmer reading of my 2 measures, and when I did a comparison with Gunston and his 168 we varied by 0.2C.

So to sum up I have changed my views, and now show the temp reading on screen again, as it the variations in areas of water that are the key rather than an exact temperature.

So Lobo regard my earlier assertion as a crock full of crap :? and you are reading the new me ;-)


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

we should have a chain of receipts going so we can pick them up for $10


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWflFcm0AAAzfgAAQQKUACAQAEAA/796gIABBFPU2mmiYQ09QYQoAAAAAwZH8B7Ta8RGlsJGR85g2U9dGdTUvIFYjpERVLOcOz0C+DCziEGfap6rkDCQhmoZzRWppepd/i7kinChIfKK5NoA=


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Anything to do with beer will get Richo's attention!!


----------

